# June Photo Contest Winner - Gator Nutz



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations to James again this month for his image of the Antioch Baptist Church. James overcame the adversity of my screw ups in posting to once again rule the roost for the month. 

Thanks to all who participated in posting and voting.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Honorable Mention - Richg99 and txsnyper*

had a tie for second...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations to the top three!

And thanks to Rusty once again for all the work behind the contest.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations everyone. another great contest. thanks Rusty for all your work even when you weren't 100%! 

James, that's an awesome photo. well done.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats James, that is a cool shot! Thanks Rusty!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations James. Thanks again Rusty for taking the time to moderate this forum and for doing all the work in support of the contest.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations Gator. Great choice and a fine shot. Well done. rich


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Congrats James. The little D40 prevails again. Maybe you can get some credits from Nikon for that 600mm super-tele.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys and gals. You're too kind. I will be going back again soon to photograph this church some more. It's just a very unique building and at 4:00am in downtown Houston, it's very exciting to say the least. I doubt very seriously if Nikon would give a hill of beans but it's a nice thought TS I just have to keep saving my pennies. Lots of pennies. Now to get out and find me some trees. Good work to everyone who entered and thanks again.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I missed offering my congrats! I havent ever seen that building, interesting photo James.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Who votes, how do you get to vote (assuming it's open to vote on) & were there only 11 submissions last month ?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

My understanding is that anybody can vote, you vote by emailing Rusty, and I think he posted all the entries. When he posts the topic he gives directions for entering -- you email the picture to him. When he posts the entries he gives directions on voting.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats!

I can see that church and sign from my daughter's window at the law firm she works at.


----------

